# paph venustum fma. measuresianum



## cnycharles (Apr 26, 2009)

Fellow cnyos orchid club member Iris Cohen has had a paph venustum fma. measuresianum that she traded antec orchids for a while back, but hadn't quite gotten the blend of timing and culture together, but this year it was in great flower and at the perfect time for the stos show in binghamton, ny. Other years it would flower too early or they weren't able to head to the judging center in elmsford, ny. I didn't write down the clonal name, but it received an 84 pt. AM/AOS.
















was interesting seeing this venustum paired off with the angraecum right next to it! 





funky brain convolution patterns

Iris did mention in a post to the ogd that eventually divisions would be available, but don't start emailing for a few years


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 26, 2009)

Bravo! the colour is so clear in this one


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 27, 2009)

That's one meaty venustum! Charles....Cograts Iris!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 27, 2009)

very nice, both!!! Jean


----------



## Jorch (Apr 27, 2009)

Lovely color and shape! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 27, 2009)

I love the colour and the "brain" pattern!!!


----------



## Bolero (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow! Stunning plant. I really love that one.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, that's a superb venustum fma measuresianum! Nice, fat petals. Good trade! 

-Ernie


----------



## Elena (Apr 27, 2009)

It's beautiful, congrats to the owner


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2009)

Yellow brains!


----------



## nikv (Apr 27, 2009)

Contratulations to her on the AM! :clap:


----------



## paphreek (Apr 27, 2009)

Congratulations to Iris and thanks for the wonderful pictures, Charles!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks. I will pass along word to iris. I should also mention that Luis Matienzo also received an AM, in the high '80's for a paph Xanthophyllum. that is a capital 'X' as it's an old hybrid. I didn't hear about the award until I was heading out the door and plants/cameras had already been put away. luis is former pres. of the stos orchid club and was his first aos award


----------



## P-chan (May 2, 2009)

Gorgeous! Bravo! :clap:


----------



## Rick (May 2, 2009)

That's a high quality venustum:clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2009)

That is an excellent one, Charles. The markings are so clean and precise. Congrats to both you and Iris.


----------



## goldenrose (May 3, 2009)

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## cnycharles (May 3, 2009)

it had all three of the flowers open at our auction this afternoon! Iris made the comment that her only aos awards have been for paphs, that she isn't all that crazy about them (only likes them moderately that means), but that all of them are still alive after being awarded, so that sends her a telling message


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2009)

Hopefully. :wink:


----------

